# Loose ferrule



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

Have RS 1418 top half is always turning while fishing,was always poor fit.Whats the best fix to tighten it up?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've heard of rewrapping a ferrule with very high thread tension to help with fit, but I've never seen it done and I've never tried it. That being said, I can't say whether or not it would actually work or not. The 1418 has a tip over butt type ferrule, so you would have to trim the male end down a bit to make it a permanent fix. As a temporary fix, you could use some parrafin wax or some of the U40 Ferrule Lube.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

you prolly already do this but, when you put the rod together, are you sliding the tip down 90° off center and twisting it into position as you tighten it?... just the first thing that popped into my head as I read this...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Just thinking out loud, but could you put a light coat or 2 of permagloss to build up the male end a little? Just wiping it on with a cheese cloth. Never tried it, and am not suggesting it, but I would think it would work really well. Permagloss gets real hard, should be able to stand up to the constant refitting of putting the rod together.


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

*1418*

Thanks guys for some good ideas


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Tacpayne said:


> Just thinking out loud, but could you put a light coat or 2 of permagloss to build up the male end a little? Just wiping it on with a cheese cloth. Never tried it, and am not suggesting it, but I would think it would work really well. Permagloss gets real hard, should be able to stand up to the constant refitting of putting the rod together.


Yes your solution will work using any epoxy base coating if you are wanting to add a few thousands of inch ,,,but beware that hand fitting with this method takes some fair amount of time, to start, make sure you clean the surface really good and scuff the surface with a scotch brite pad, then wipe on the epoxy coating then wipe off with a cloth rag, let cure and check your fit,,repeat if necessary until have added your desired thickness.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

This is one thing that a lot of builders fail to consider when building a 2-piece surf rod. I doubt that your ferrule is really lose, it's just that the tip section is taking the path of least resistance while under load during the cast. A combination of spine, blank curvature, and who knows what else is making the tip section move a little during the cast. Had the builder checked this prior to wrapping the guides in place, then you wouldn't be having this issue. Not only that, but you'd have a much more stable rod to begin with.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Clyde said:


> This is one thing that a lot of builders fail to consider when building a 2-piece surf rod. I doubt that your ferrule is really lose, it's just that the tip section is taking the path of least resistance while under load during the cast. A combination of spine, blank curvature, and who knows what else is making the tip section move a little during the cast. Had the builder checked this prior to wrapping the guides in place, then you wouldn't be having this issue. Not only that, but you'd have a much more stable rod to begin with.


100% agreed!. I havea Lami 1502 that was built by a very well known sho and from day one it would twist on my after a couple casts and need to be realigned. I rebuilt it on the natural curve which also happened to be the spline and now it does not twist on me. Fights fish very well too.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a old 1569 that was the same way. It went together funny when I bought the blank, but I got it at a deal so I couldn't turn it down. Built it around the way it went together best, and I haven't had a problem since.


----------

